# 🍁 REMINDER: Maple Season is over! 🍁🍁🍁



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2020)

*MAPLE SEASON HAS ENDED.
Maple season starts soon for Northern Hemisphere players.* It runs for 11 days, starting from *November 16th until November 26th*.

Similar to the cherry blossom season, there will be maple leaves blown around the island which you can *catch using the net*. These leaves can be used to craft DIYs.

In addition to the 9 Pine Cone & Acorn DIYs that were available since September 1st:

Yellow-leaf pile
Pile of leaves
Leaf campfire
Traditional balancing toy
Tree's bounty lamp
Tree's bounty little tree
Tree's bounty mobile
Pine bonsai tree
Acorn pochette
And the 12 Mushroom DIYs that were available since November 1st:

Mush lamp
Mush low stool
Mush table
Mush partition
Mush parasol
Mush umbrella
Mush log
Mush wand
Mush wall
Forest wall
Forest flooring
Mushroom wreath (should be given by Isabelle)
There are 9 more DIYs to get. *The following DIYs are only available during this 11-day period**:*

Leaf stool
Red-leaf pile
Maple-leaf pond stone
Maple-leaf umbrella
Maple-leaf pochette
Tree's bounty arch
Tree's bounty big tree
Autumn wall
Colored-leaves flooring
So... if you have not obtained all the previous DIYs, then obtaining the maple DIYs will surely cause you a lot more trouble because everything will overlap. And it sucks.


These DIYs can *only* be obtained from any colored balloons. Red balloons have greater chances of containing DIYs. Here are some tips to help grinding those DIYs:

Balloons spawn every xx:x4 and xx:x9 minutes (2:0*4*, 2:0*9*, 2:1*4*, 2:1*9*, 5:4*4*, 12:3*9*, etc.)
But, the balloons may only be visible on the beach on the xx:x5 and xx:x0 minutes (11:0*5*, 7:3*0*, 12:2*5*, 4:2*0*, etc.)
When the time hits, run along the beach up and down. You can use the camera to check the sky. If you didn't see anything, it might be coming from the opposite direction.
Wind direction can be determined by looking at the direction of the clouds or chimney smoke. If it is moving to the right, then the balloons will come in from the left.

Once you determine the direction of the balloon, stay on that side. The direction will change every 12 hours. There is no exact time when that happens. So, if you haven't seen any balloon in a while, check the direction of the wind again.
If you have the volume up, you can hear a _wooshing_ sound which indicates that a balloon is nearby.
Run along the beach up and down, dig up clams, or fish to pass the time, or...
Try the Nook's Cranny trick. This trick basically involves the player talking to the Nooklings or looking at items at the store (but not buying) then running back to the beach before the time hits.
Some say you can also do this with villagers if they are inside their houses.
This does not guarantee a 100% spawn. But it helps and it does give you higher chances.

Be careful though. If you enter a building with a balloon on the air, it'll disappear. Also, if you're in a building at their spawn time, the balloon won't be there.
If all else fails, we have shops here on the forum that sell seasonal DIYs:





						Nook's Cranny
					

Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Horizons items.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Let's all relive our Bunny Day memories.
I wish everyone good luck. May the RNG be with you.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 14, 2020)

Time to scramble! lol


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you for the reminder and the full list of DIYs! Thankfully I've completed the acorn/pinecone and mush sets, so I can completely focus on the maple leaf ones. _Sure doesn't make farming for balloons less of a pain though hahaha._

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Fye (Nov 14, 2020)

thanks for the reminder and all the info! I guess I'll try to get the rest of the mush DIYs today and tomorrow to avoid another cherry blossom season situation


----------



## maria110 (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder.  I was just shaking trees and not finding any pine cones or acorns.  Does anyone know if they are dropping less frequently now? I didn't have this much trouble early in the season.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2020)

maria110 said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I was just shaking trees and not finding any pine cones or acorns.  Does anyone know if they are dropping less frequently now? I didn't have this much trouble early in the season.



Try shaking a different tree. Sometimes it drops 10-15 branches before I get one. Sometimes, you can get lucky and get it on the first few shakes.

EDIT: I got 25 branches before I got a pinecone. :/


----------



## DragonLatios (Nov 14, 2020)

thanks for the head up


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

Do Balloons ALWAYS spawn every five minutes, because I check my east coast every five minutes in the even hours and sometimes I won't see a balloon at all.


----------



## azurill (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder.  Thanks so much for the list so very helpful. My main has all but maple leaf DIY’s my alt needs most of them .


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Do Balloons ALWAYS spawn every five minutes, because I check my east coast every five minutes in the even hours and sometimes I won't see a balloon at all.


Speaking from experience after grinding for all the DIYs, the balloon does not always spawn. Sometimes you might miss 2-4 times before is spawns again.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Do Balloons ALWAYS spawn every five minutes, because I check my east coast every five minutes in the even hours and sometimes I won't see a balloon at all.



In my experience, it does not spawn every 5 minutes. Sometimes, I get 10-15 minute gaps. Sometimes, I feel like I haven't seen one but I just actually missed the balloon. They say that doing the Nook's Cranny trick "forces" a spawn. But I haven't tried it yet.

Also try the other side of your island if you haven't seen a balloon in a long time. It could also help that around xx:x8 minute, the balloon should be near center of your island.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Speaking from experience after grinding for all the DIYs, the balloon does not always spawn. Sometimes you might miss 2-4 times before is spawns again.



I must be so unlucky, then.. XD


----------



## tajikey (Nov 14, 2020)

My balloons change directions at 7a and 7p. At 7a they fly west to east, and at 7p they fly east to west. I plan on farming for the maple leaf stuff (I have all the others) starting Monday morning.

If you enter a building with one on the air, it'll disappear. If you're in a building at their spawn time, they won't be there.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2020)

tajikey said:


> If you enter a building with one on the air, it'll disappear. If you're in a building at their spawn time, they won't be there.



I'll add this to the first post.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Do Balloons ALWAYS spawn every five minutes, because I check my east coast every five minutes in the even hours and sometimes I won't see a balloon at all.



I feel it helps doing the Nook's Cranny trick (also works with villager's homes), it's not 100% guaranteed (or if it is, It's just me being blind sometimes), but since doing that it sure feels like more spawn as they are suppose to.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Nov 14, 2020)

More autumn stuff! Pretty exciting! The only thing is... now I gotta grind for those recipes and make the stuff before winter is officially on the islands! Come December, it'll be time to remove the autumn stuff and find replacements until we can do wintery furniture.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I feel it helps doing the Nook's Cranny trick (also works with villager's homes), it's not 100% guaranteed (or if it is, It's just me being blind sometimes), but since doing that it sure feels like more spawn as they are suppose to.



No clue what this 'trick' is, to be honest.. XD


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No clue what this 'trick' is, to be honest.. XD



Pretty much this, but I also find that it works just by talking to a villager while they're home.





Honestly, it's probably just some kind of placebo effect.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2020)

I haven't done the "trick" myself. I just leave my game idle and check every 5 minutes. But hey, it's something that can help pass the time.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Pretty much this, but I also find that it works just by talking to a villager while they're home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, kinda stinks for me since I tend to play late at night since I'm a night owl. Most of my villagers tend to be asleep.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Ah, kinda stinks for me since I tend to play late at night since I'm a night owl. Most of my villagers tend to be asleep.


I wonder if going into Resident Services and interacting with the ABD, or into the Airport and interacting with Orville will cause the same effect. If no one's awake, it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 14, 2020)

Im over here still struggling to get the other mush and pine cone and acorn recipes wish me luck!


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you for the reminder! Better get the net and slingshot ready.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Shoot, I just realized... if the Harvest Festival is going to have DIYs (which very likely it will) those will possibly overlap with the Maple Leaf DIYs. _It really could be Bunny Day 2.0_


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 15, 2020)

I've just shot down the last mush recipe I needed this morning: a mush wall. I'm ready for maple leaf season to start tomorrow! So far, the drop rate for DIYs on my island seems to be almost 1 in 3 balloons having a DIY (but I had to shoot 24  balloons without any DIYs before that happened), and I hope that rate keeps up for the maple leaf ones


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder. I can’t wait as I have been desperate for the tree bounty arch since I first saw it  One of the rare things I haven’t bought 

I am still struggling with the mush recipes so will put a major effort to finish off before tomorrow.

And please please do not wish for bunny day 2 @NefariousKing . I was an idiot and prioritised the bunny day recipes instead of the gorgeous cherry blossom recipes  In my defence game was new and there was a lot going on


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 15, 2020)

this reminder might just be the kick i needed to actually try and get on the game again to get some DIYs! I'm seriously behind. if all else fails there's always the forum I guess haha


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks so much for compiling this list


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you!! I haven't been playing much recently and didn't know about this. I'll make sure to try playing a bit everyday starting tomorrow.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 15, 2020)

Appreciate the reminder and a reliable source for double-checking the recipe list.  I know what I'll be doing after work now starting on Monday. xD


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for taking the time to get the info together and share it with us. It's very helpful.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm not gonna sleep on these like I did with the blossom petals. I'll be grinding those leafs like crazy.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 15, 2020)

Ohhh I'm really excited! I was wondering when the maple leaves would start to fall.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you for putting so much care into this! 

Catching cherry blossoms was kind of fun; I'm all for the eye-catching maple leaves. There's nothing to obstruct my view currently, so seeing and shooting down balloons should be fairly easy.

Good luck to everyone with your recipe hunt and seasonal crafting.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 15, 2020)

This is an incredibly thorough and useful post, thanks so much for taking the time. I’m excited to catch leaves and get the DIYs. This game is such a welcome distraction from life being in shambles.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 15, 2020)

I need 4 more mush cards, so I'll try for them today. If I can clear that, I'll only have to worry about the leaf drops.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 15, 2020)

If you have trouble catching the balloons along the beach try the climbing wall trick. 
Place climbing walls or jail bars along your beach.  Leave no space between them. The balloons will not float over them and instead will follow these until they are no longer in the way. Meaning the will float right down to you at the bottom of the beach. 


Here is a Twitter video that hopefully shows what I mean. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307809485755301890


----------



## RileyRose (Nov 15, 2020)

I really just want the cute leaf stools lol.


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for this, I was completely oblivious to the fact this was actually a thing. I haven't been playing much, so I'm really grateful for those of you who post little reminders like this. Judging by the info, I think my chances in getting the Maple recipes is going to be slim since I'm still missing many of the other recipes, but I guess it's a great chance to get caught up lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

I’ve been waiting for this moment! I’m definitely farming balloons for this event...it goes so perfectly with my theming!


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 15, 2020)

It's so exciting to see all the trees continue to change! I couldn't stop myself, I tt'd to tomorrow. The maple leaves are so pretty. Haven't had much luck with the balloons yet though! I'll have to wait and see what the next week or so brings!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for this it was helpful. I’ve got some grinding to do


----------



## Manah (Nov 15, 2020)

Time to subject myself to the horrors of balloon farming all over again "OTL
I just hope I can get all of them and the remaining four mushroom DIYs before Friday.


----------



## Ras (Nov 15, 2020)

My work schedule doesn’t let me play very often, so I have come to despise balloon DIYs. I don’t even have all the acorn ones yet. And it is infuriating to play on my day off, shoot down five balloons in a row, and not a single one is a DIY. I guess I’ll have to look at trading.


----------



## Soralan (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice post, thank you. On an added note, wind direction sometimes can be checked by looking at the clouds (if there is any, not useful on a clear day) or villagers house chimney smoke, for example, if you see the smoke/clouds travelling to the west (from right to left ) the balloon will appear on the Eastern beach. Someone mentioned they were checking both beach's with no luck. I also find having the volume up helps as there is an extra gushing of wind, that gets louder when you are closer, when one appears in the area and is an extra alert if you are doing something else on your island.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for the PSA! I've been TT'ing around for landscaping purposes and I'm in the end of maple season right now, but I can't wait for everyone else to experience it! Its really pretty and really gets you in the cozy mood


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m suddenly having ptsd remembering cherry blossom diy hunting. 

thanks for the heads up about the maple leaves!


----------



## Tutle (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm southern hemisphere so that will not be happening for me. lol. I can TT to the exact time though and shoot some balloons but too much effort and time. Rather just buy them here for TBT.


----------



## CodyMKW (Nov 15, 2020)

Rosch said:


> These DIYs can *only* be obtained from any colored balloons.


false villagers and bottles can give them too seen a lot of streamers that TT have villagers on their islands making the Maple Leaf DIYs it's rare but can happen


----------



## Rosch (Nov 15, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> false villagers and bottles can give them too


You keep saying that. But myself, most people I've talked to, and most resources I've read says otherwise. I'd like to believe. But I've played the game daily and I never obtained any seasonal DIYs from my villagers or bottles. Ever. Except Spooky, of course.

If anyone can provide a screenshot/video that proves these recipes can actually be obtained from crafting villagers and bottles, then that would be great. Because that would certainly give us hope and less trouble.


----------



## Minou (Nov 15, 2020)

seeing everyone's comments im glad i made the decision back in september, after the TBT fair, to TT and work on getting the Autumn/Mush/Maple DIYs early whether from balloons or from trades.
i wish you all luck on getting the recipes, i can see why its stressful with the upcoming update approaching.
stress aside, maple season is beautiful, so hope you all enjoy catching the maple leaves while waiting for incoming balloons


----------



## mollyduck (Nov 15, 2020)

Took a huge bulk of the weekend but I finally have all the mush DIYs, whew. Looking forward to the maple leaves and hope the balloon grinding’s not too painful!

I know they’re very helpful in the early stages of the game but I really could do without balloons containing bells, iron or clay at this point...


----------



## xara (Nov 15, 2020)

thanks for the reminder! i honestly forgot until i saw this thread aha. thankfully, i bought all of the autumn diys ages ago and so i won’t be having to grind for anything but i’m excited to finally catch some maple leaves! i’ll bet they’re gonna
look really pretty flying around :^)


----------



## Junalt (Nov 16, 2020)

After the huge struggle of the mushroom diys which I ended up having to buy, I managed to get all the 8 maple diys (excluding the one from Isabelle) in about 5 hours today. Good luck to all of you who will be searching for the DIYs!


----------



## Mr10crossing (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm hoping the spawn rate for the leaves are a bit higher than the acorns and pinecones. I need to create a lot of the leaf piles (about 25). I'm excited to build the other DIYs as well, so I will have to do a lot of grinding!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr10crossing said:


> I'm hoping the spawn rate for the leaves are a bit higher than the acorns and pinecones. I need to create a lot of the leaf piles (about 25). I'm excited to build the other DIYs as well, so I will have to do a lot of grinding!


I got around 50 maple leaves within an hour. And that includes missing several leaves and idling.

Also, rather than running, I just walked. Running past the floating maple leaves sometimes causes them to fade away. It also helped that there are times where 2-3 leaves are fluttering near each other.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you for the reminder! This is so helpful!


----------



## RockAddict410 (Nov 16, 2020)

How many maple leaves does it take to complete the series?

PS- after just 2 hours of doing leaf catching I feel really bad for people with reflex issues, they should at least give you 4 tries to catch the leaf before it poofs instead of the 1 extra try


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 16, 2020)

Just in time  I love autumn! (I'm pretty sure I've made it obvious by now lol)

I hoarded lots of maple leaves already, same with acorns and pinecones. The maple/mush DIY furniture are some of my favorites, along with bamboo and cherry blossoms.

Balloons are a nightmare, yes, but there's a pattern to them. I typically watch TV while farming balloons (I camp near the beach with slingshot in hand).


----------



## Sara? (Nov 16, 2020)

in case someone doesn't have time to get all the DIYs or is not in the mood of hunting balloons here is a link  my sale of Seasonal DIYs which i might help anyone who is not in the mood to do it the traditional way   .





__





						Selling - DIYS sales ( Clearing storage on first of December )
					

Each DIYs 5 tbt.   ✨ There is quite a bit of everything currently as soon as there are only a few DIYs left i will write it down beside the DIY✨   will closes starting 30 November



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

RockAddict410 said:


> How many maple leaves does it take to complete the series?
> 
> PS- after just 2 hours of doing leaf catching I feel really bad for people with reflex issues, they should at least give you 4 tries to catch the leaf before it poofs instead of the 1 extra try



You need a total of 51 maple leaves to craft all maple recipes (one of each). This can be done within an hour or two, assuming you are only grinding for the leaves and doing nothing else.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for the DIY list! Very handy  Guess ill be on the grind for balloons again later this week


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rosch said:


> You need a total of 51 maple leaves to craft all maple recipes (one of each). This can be done within an hour or two, assuming you are only grinding for the leaves and doing nothing else.


Got 54 leaves after spending far too long playing today but at least I’m set when I finally get the diys. That isn’t going so well  I seem to just get iron and clay for some reason  I have got 4 recipes including isabelles. This is going to take a long time


----------



## Alienroadie (Nov 16, 2020)

Dang, I suck at catching leaves


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 16, 2020)

Alienroadie said:


> Dang, I suck at catching leaves


Leaves are harder than I thought. If you miss twice they disappear


----------



## Alienroadie (Nov 16, 2020)

That explains my epic fails so far


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

I suggest walking and stopping for a brief moment before you catch them. I tried to catch the leaves compulsively, and I missed a lot.


----------



## Alienroadie (Nov 16, 2020)

Alright, will do


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you- a lifesaver!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 17, 2020)

Taking a break. Been playing for two hours and not one single diy


----------



## Tutle (Nov 17, 2020)

This is gonna give me a hard time if the leaves are as difficult to catch for me as the cherry blossom petals. For some reason, I have bad accuracy and miss on a bunch and then then they dissapear. Urg! I end up just buying most of my CB petals because I got too annoyed.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 17, 2020)

Tutle said:


> This is gonna give me a hard time if the leaves are as difficult to catch for me as the cherry blossom petals. For some reason, I have bad accuracy and miss on a bunch and then then they dissapear. Urg! I end up just buying most of my CB petals because I got too annoyed.


I am really bad at catching them, too. Don't worry, though, snowflakes are the same way. Sigh.


----------



## Mr10crossing (Nov 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I got around 50 maple leaves within an hour. And that includes missing several leaves and idling.
> 
> Also, rather than running, I just walked. Running past the floating maple leaves sometimes causes them to fade away. It also helped that there are times where 2-3 leaves are fluttering near each other.



Yep, I went in and was able to make 15 red leaf piles. Good to know the spawn rate is pretty high, haha. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 18, 2020)

I got all the maple leaf diys in 2 days by doing this. I spent 2-3 hours each day running up and down the beach. I prefer my left beach because it doesn’t have a river outlet in it to slow me down. I start at the bottom at the ten and five, run a bit, tilt the camera up to check, then repeat.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2020)

im going to cry if i don't get the ones i'm missing. i really need these last few diys darn it


----------



## Rosch (Nov 24, 2020)

Turkey Day is upon us! And that means that Maple Season is almost over too. Winter/Summer officially begins on the 27th, so you gotta grind those balloons if you still haven't found them all.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm debating if I want to grind or just get the ones I'm missing next year. I think I'll just wait unless I get lucky with playing. After all, fall is almost over and I think my brain has moved on to winter.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Turkey Day is upon us! And that means that Maple Season is almost over too. Winter/Summer officially begins on the 27th, so you gotta grind those balloons if you still haven't found them all.


Thank goodness for us with Southern Hemisphere islands! Spring is my least favorite season so at least next week will bring all the cool fish and bugs.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

*Maple season is officially over.*

Today is supposed to be the last day of the maple season. But apparently due to the Turkey Day event, the maple season had abruptly ended yesterday rather than today. Not a single leaf blown by the wind.

To everyone who missed the season, you can always wait until next year, do trades with others, or purchase them on our forum shops. There's always a time travel option (TT back between Nov. 16-25) if that's your thing.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

I forgot to play at any point during maple season. Oops.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 26, 2020)

thank you for putting this all together! sadly my minimal playing means I have approximately two of the DIYs you've listed... time to either get my tt on or renew my nintendo switch online!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I forgot to play at any point during maple season. Oops.


Oh no. I hope you get them some other way though. Winter has over 30 new DIYs to collect.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> *Maple season is officially over.*
> 
> Today is supposed to be the last day of the maple season. But apparently due to the Turkey Day event, the maple season had abruptly ended yesterday rather than today. Not a single leaf blown by the wind.
> 
> To everyone who missed the season, you can always wait until next year, do trades with others, or purchase them on our forum shops. There's always a time travel option (TT back between Nov. 16-25) if that's your thing.



I luckily did get all of the DIYs but wow, not even a warning from Nintendo that Turkey Day would cause Maple Season to end early. I feel bad for the players who were hoping to get it done today.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 26, 2020)

Mwuahaha *stays in autumn for the maple leaf season cus a e s t h e t i c s.*


----------



## Korichi (Nov 26, 2020)

Oof;;, goodbye maple season! I still had 17 recipes to go... I think I might either time travel or just buy the recipes from the shops here..


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow, I didn't realise how many recipes I still needed.... I hate ballooon recipes.

yellow-leaf pile
Pile of leaves
Tree's bounty lamp
Tree's bounty mobile
Mush table
Mush partition
Mush parasol
Mush umbrella
Mush log
Mush wand
Mush wall
Forest wall
Forest flooring


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Wow, I didn't realise how many recipes I still needed.... I hate ballooon recipes.
> 
> yellow-leaf pile
> Pile of leaves
> ...


You should still be able to get most of those recipes, as they are not Maple recipes. The only ones that are maple recipes from your list are the forest wall and forest flooring I believe. You still have the rest of the month for the other ones I believe. 

On another note, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Turkey Day would cause the Maple leaves to stop. According to the weather forecaster tool, I was supposed to get rain from 5PM - 7PM on Halloween night. But having the event going on made the weather fine, which was perfectly good by me.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 26, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> You should still be able to get most of those recipes, as they are not Maple recipes. The only ones that are maple recipes from your list are the forest wall and forest flooring I believe. You still have the rest of the month for the other ones I believe.
> 
> On another note, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Turkey Day would cause the Maple leaves to stop. According to the weather forecaster tool, I was supposed to get rain from 5PM - 7PM on Halloween night. But having the event going on made the weather fine, which was perfectly good by me.



But didn’t we have the pink petals flying through the air on Bunny Day? Or am I misremembering?


----------



## tajikey (Nov 26, 2020)

Can't wait for the snow to hit the ground!


----------



## Splinter (Nov 26, 2020)

I got everything apart from Autumn Wall, which I don't mind since I woudn't use it anyways.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 26, 2020)

Bye bye, Maple season, until next year! Got plenty of maple leaves, acorns and pinecones and mushrooms, got all the DIYs... Looks like I'm all set to start hibernating


----------



## Vonny (Nov 26, 2020)

I was able to finish but only because I put in 20 hours of balloon grinding this past week.  Maybe more.  And that was just to get the last 15 recipes I needed.   Yesterday I got the last 6 I needed (5 being maple) after 6 hours of grinding....


----------



## J087 (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosh that's over fast. 
If anyone has spare recipes to share send me a message.


----------



## butterglumpkins (Nov 26, 2020)

_“May the RNG be with you.”_
I love that! I’m gonna say that to my friends today.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 26, 2020)

Why on earth was it sooo short????
I hardly collected any DIYs....


----------



## Uffe (Nov 26, 2020)

How lame. I didn't get all of them and they're the few items that I really love.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 26, 2020)

Uffe said:


> How lame. I didn't get all of them and they're the few items that I really love.


stupid balloons,. why not just increase the rng rates for seasonal DIYs to spawn ?? like, it'd help a lotta people out.
there's no way imma miss a single Christmas DIY,though


----------



## Uffe (Nov 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> stupid balloons,. why not just increase the rng rates for seasonal DIYs to spawn ?? like, it'd help a lotta people out.
> there's no way imma miss a single Christmas DIY,though


I agree. Perhaps the Christmas ones will be easier to obtain. I read that the Frozen DIYs aren't given as a little orange card. I think I'm going to go back a day and collect the remaining DIYs. Being Northern Hemisphere, the mush and maple DIYs were ones I was mostly looking forward to.


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 26, 2020)

Was there a maple wand? I found a mush one at least.

Fall has been beautiful in this game. The colors are amazing.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Was there a maple wand? I found a mush one at least.
> 
> Fall has been beautiful in this game. The colors are amazing.


The only wand in the whole autumn collection was the Mush Wand.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 26, 2020)

What is the first day we can expect snow?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> What is the first day we can expect snow?


I am desperate for this too. I am not an expert at guides like @Rosch who will hopefully do a winter edition?

I looked it up and apparently snow can fall from the 11th or 12th December.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> What is the first day we can expect snow?


Where I live, it is already officially winter in the game. Summer if you're in the southern hemisphere.

According to Meteonook, I am supposed to get snowfall tomorrow, Nov. 28th. It replaces rain. But the Snowflake season doesn't officially start until December 1st.



Roxxy said:


> I am desperate for this too. I am not an expert at guides like @Rosch who will hopefully do a winter edition?
> 
> I looked it up and apparently snow can fall from the 11th or 12th December. ❄



Snowflake season runs for the whole months of December until February.
And yes, I have prepared a guide for December.

The one that starts on Dec. 11th are the Snowboys.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Where I live, it is already officially winter in the game. Summer if you're in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> According to Meteonook, I am supposed to get snowfall tomorrow, Nov. 28th. It replaces rain. But the Snowflake season doesn't officially start until December 1st.


Can you really get snow tomorrow? I am sure that I won’t be as lucky. Snow on my own island will be amazing  I have visited a friend in snow which was spectacular but I want it at home


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Can you really get snow tomorrow? I am sure that I won’t be as lucky. Snow on my own island will be amazing  I have visited a friend in snow which was spectacular but I want it at home ❄



Well, that's what my weather tool is saying. I didn't think I'd get snow this early. I'll post a pic tomorrow once confirmed.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Well, that's what my weather tool is saying. I didn't think I'd get snow this early. I'll post a pic tomorrow once confirmed.


I wish I could work out the weather tool. I wish for a miracle, I want snow tomorrow


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm not playing during winter.

My wife can do it if she wants, but snow being so unnatural, bland and depressing for me, I know I'll end up deleting my game if I attempt to suffer through another AC winter.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, the snow season starts tomorrow. My island's first snowfall is on Sunday, and luckily I'm off from work that day. So I can enjoy playing however long I want while it snows. But what's really awesome is that the level of snow actually on your island will transition from nothing, to barely anything, to a little bit, to a decent amount, to a lot, to COVERED IN SNOW. Or at least that's what it looked like based on pictures I saw.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2020)

I got one DIY. I just can’t farm them. I nearly lost my mind doing that during cherry blossom diy hunting, so... yeah, didn’t do it this time.


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh well, might as well resort to time travel if thats the case, so I can get the rest of the diys.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 27, 2020)

*laughs in spring*
I didn't attempt to do the maple leaf hunting at all in May. I was tired of autumn and all those gosh dang mushrooms, acorns, and pine cones. Maple leaves were just the icing on the cake.



John Wick said:


> I'm not playing during winter.
> 
> My wife can do it if she wants, but snow being so unnatural, bland and depressing for me, I know I'll end up deleting my game if I attempt to suffer through another AC winter.


Also, making perfect snowboys is the only way to get the full frozen set. :> (Not to mention, the dung beetles only spawn when snowballs are present...)


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2020)

Vie said:


> Also, making perfect snowboys is the only way to get the full frozen set. :> (Not to mention, the dung beetles only spawn when snowballs are present...)


I don't really care about either, at this point.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

i'm so lazy and I hate how diys work in this game. i much rather buy em

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



John Wick said:


> I don't really care about either, at this point.


Winter is the best season in ac ! It's so pretty and fun to build snowmen and plus Christmas !


----------



## Bohemia (Nov 27, 2020)

I got the mush wand this morning via a balloon.  It was very early this morning could have been before 5am though


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 27, 2020)

Yay! I loved fall season but im extremely excited for winter season! 
Im gonna be free from work the 1st 2 weeks of December so ill have so much time to decorate and collect diys and make snowboys


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 27, 2020)

That passed by really quick!

I wasn't able to catch one autumn leaf! Not that I mind. Anyway, I can't wait for winter. There is no snow in my country. So this is definitely special to me.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 27, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> What is the first day we can expect snow?



My game is snowing today. If you know your island's weather seed, you can see the forecast for your first snow.


----------



## Giovana (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for warning, but i lost the maple recipes, I am looking for then in the forum


----------



## Wickel (Nov 27, 2020)

I didn't get any of the maple stuff lmao. Hope I'll have more luck next year


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 27, 2020)

The only maple item I ended up with is the leaf pile haha, oops.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Winter is the best season in ac ! It's so pretty and fun to build snowmen and plus Christmas !



I'm glad you enjoy it but it's not for me.

I suffer ocular migraines from the blinding unnatural whiteness, so I can't and won't be playing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm glad you enjoy it but it's not for me.
> 
> I suffer ocular migraines from the blinding unnatural whiteness, so I can't and won't be playing.


Hmm that's fair enough


----------

